# Just Started Breeding



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

I have 4 p's in a 75 gallon and I noticed that they were turning dark, so that meant time for some action. Last night 3 of them were very darkened and the 2 males were controlling there corners of the tank. The female would alternate between the two males in a mating manner. They went at it for over 3 hours and I woke up this morning and there was no eggs. What do I need to do to get them to lay the fry. Or could this be a longer process than I thought and I just need to be patient with them. Thanks


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

the key is get a fry tank going asap. nature will let them do their business


----------



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

okay.....i just came back this afernoon and found all the eggs, but they are so hard to see. Should I get the fry tank going right away or before i put the eggs in? And should i wait around 48 hrs. to get the eggs out?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are soem pics of the eggs. Do the eggs need to be in dark or is it ok to keep a tank light over them? Thanks





These pics are bigger


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Your P's look to be the same size as mine... What do they measure in at? Did the males or females get black?


----------



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

The female is around 7 or 8 and the male is like 6.5. Yea the males and females were black last night when they breed, but they returned to their color so fast.


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, I thought they looked alot smaller in the pics... Mine are only about 5 inches now... I have 2 of mine that have a black color coming into them... I want them to start breeding but I think I have some time still... 5 inches long and probably 6-7 months old... Good Luck


----------

